# Playing With Fire



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Thought I'd post up some recent shots I took. Criticism welcomed (but be nice, or at least constructive) 













I ended up using a 30 second exposure (on a tripod of course) with an ND variable filter cranked up to as dark as it would go. The different colours were achieved by playing with the white balance.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Some great pics there....it's amazing how the colours can change just by manipulating the white balance. Here's one I took of a bonfire at work, and then used coloursplash to highlight only the flames.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Good pictures, here's mine


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies fellas. There's just something about sitting around, drink in hand, watching the fire. (and not in a pyromanic way either  )


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Using focal B&W


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

twisted fire starter........lol


----------



## flipperfin (Aug 20, 2013)

The first 3 dont look as focused/sharp as the others, but still looks great


----------



## cleoluka (Aug 26, 2013)

Awesome pics


----------



## drdvice (Oct 24, 2013)

Phillionaire said:


> Thought I'd post up some recent shots I took. Criticism welcomed (but be nice, or at least constructive)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics, especially like the top one, very sci fi!


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

I teach Compartment fire behaviour for the fire service. When we get condition right and we enter a room and there's flames igniting and dancing above our heads it's indescribable. Just a shame the conditions and heat would wreck a camera.


----------

